# webcam MS vx1000

## Epicuro

Saluto gli amici del forum.

Dopo aver faticato per settare una webcam philips, questa si è rotta e così ho acquistato la vx1000.

Configurando il kernel ho individuato i drivers appropriati, gspca_sonixj, e li ho settati appunto come moduli.

Finchè ho usato il kernel 2.6.30-r8 tutto bene, i programmi kopete, skype, mplayer e camorama mi permettevano di usare la webcam al meglio.

Venerdì scorso ho aggiornato il sistema come pure il kernel passando alla versione 2.6.31-r6.

Questo ha comportato anche l'aggiornamento dei drivers nvidia passando alla versione, 185.18.36.

Ora quando utilizzo i programmi sopramenzionati e cerco di configurare il dispositivo video ricevo uno schermo verde nonostante questi venga individuato correttamente. Vi posto l'output del seguente comando:

 *Quote:*   

> # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_seq_dummy           2504  0      
> ...

 

Vorrei capire se il problema dipende da nvidia o altro.

Vi ringrazio

----------

## ago

che io sappia non c'e alcuna connessione tra l'aggiornamento del kernel e i driver nvidia...anche perchè se segui le guide ufficiali dicono  di non buildare nvidia all'interno del kernel ma usare i x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers, i quali vengono scaricati e installati automaticamente settando la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf cosi come segue:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

tornando al problema..me ne è capitato uno simile...sempre con webcam..in una versione precedente di kernel funzionava..mentre con una superiore no(pur essendoci il modulo).

Quello che ti consiglio è di vedere se il modulo viene caricato..altrimenti prova con modprobe...(dal tuo post non capisco se è l'output del .30-r8 o .31-r6)

----------

## Onip

prova a mettere l'ultima versione ~ dei drivers. Può essere che quella marcata stabile sia troppo vecchia per il tuo kernel e non funzioni bene.

----------

## Epicuro

L'output di lsmod si riferisce al kernel 2.6.31-r6, e i moduli vengono caricati come accadeva con il precedente kernel.

Probabilmente mi sono espresso male parlando dell'aggiornamento del kernel infatti non ho modificato alcuna impostazione relativa alla voce device driver -->

graphics.e ho semplicemente emerso nvidia-drivers come dicevi tu ago88.

I drivers nvidia presenti sul mio sistema sono quelli che risultano dal seguente output:

 *Quote:*   

> eix nvidia-drivers
> 
> [D] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
>      Available versions:  71.86.09!s ~71.86.11!s 96.43.13!s ~173.14.18!s[1] 173.14.20!s ~173.14.20-r1!s 173.14.20-r1!s[2] 180.60!s ~185.18.36!s ~185.18.36-r1!s ~190.42-r1!s ~190.42-r2!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}
> ...

 

Ho provato a reinstallarli come suggerito da Onip  ma rimane tutto come prima.

Vorrei a questo punto postarvi altri output nella speranza di trovare una soluzione:

 *Quote:*   

>   $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib64/libv4l/v4l2convert.so kopete
> 
> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib64/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
> 
> No protocol specified
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so camorama
> 
> No protocol specified
> 
> (camorama:10646): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
> 
> No protocol specified
> 
> 

 

Vi ringrazio.

Ciao

----------

## ago

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> Probabilmente mi sono espresso male parlando dell'aggiornamento del kernel infatti non ho modificato alcuna impostazione relativa alla voce device driver

 

fa nulla....

cmq giusto per aggiungerei gtk e custom-cflags

cmq credo che onip dicesse di smascherare i driver per poter utilizzare quelli beta..dopo dovresti avere una cosa del genere:

```

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.09!s 71.86.11!s 96.43.13!s (~)96.43.14!s 173.14.20!s (~)173.14.20-r1!s (~)173.14.22!s 180.60!s 185.18.36!s (~)185.18.36-r1!s (~)190.29!s (~)190.42-r2!s (~)190.42-r3!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  190.42-r3!s(22:05:15 20/11/2009)(acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

ma hai provato un revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Onip

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato a reinstallarli come suggerito da Onip  ma rimane tutto come prima.
> 
> 

 

Veramente ti avevo consigliato di mettere gli ultimi ~, non quelli stabili. Ma, ad ogni modo, avevo letto male io il tuo post e avevo capito che lo schermo verde fosse quello di X, non quello della cam, colpa mia. Se X parte i driver vanno bene e non dovrebbero centrare.

Passando ad altro, aggiornando il kernel hai copiato il vecchio config al posto del nuovo e dato make oldconfig ? Oppure hai controllato in menuconfig che tutte le voci necessarie siano abilitate?

Come mai lanci i programmi specificando LD_PRELOAD? Io, le poche volte che ho giocato con la webcam, non ne ho avuto bisogno.

----------

## Epicuro

Non ho copiato il vecchio .config ma ho eseguito make menuconfig abilitando moduli e supporti come dal precedente .config.

Le voci abilitate sono queste:

 *Quote:*   

>  Multimedia core support
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m
> ...

 

In verità il comando LD_PRELOAD l'ho trovato sfogliando alcuni post, comunque anche lanciando i programmi attraverso Kickoff lancia applicazioni di kde 4.3.1 ottengo il medesimo risultato.

Perdona la mia nubbiaggine Onip  adesso ho capito cosa significa ~.

Ciao e ancora grazie

----------

## Onip

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perdona la mia nubbiaggine Onip  adesso ho capito cosa significa ~.
> 
> 

 

Se un pacchetto è marcato x86 vuol dire che è considerato stabile per le architetture x86. Al contrario ~x86 indica un software considerato instabile. Stabile\instabile riguardano esclusivamente la distribuzione, non ricalcano quanto considerato dai gestori\manutentori\sviluppatori del tal software. In generale un pacchetto viene inserito in portage come ~ e, se per 30 giorni non si manifestano problemi, viene marcato stabile.

In caso di problemi noti e gravi il pacchetto viene messo come hardmasked.

Riguardo al kernel io un tentativo con oldconfig lo farei, potrebbe sempre essere che ti sia sfuggito qualcosa. Purtroppo è poco probabile in quanto dici che il device video viene creato e quindi il kernel, in teoria, riconosce la tua periferica.

una prova che puoi fare è, da root, lanciare

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
```

e poi da utente lanciare un'applicazione che accede alla webcam e vedere se nel terminale con il log viene dato qualche messaggio significativo.

----------

## Epicuro

Ho lanciato nell'ordine, kopete, skype, xawtv, ekiga e mplayer e questo è l'output:

 *Quote:*   

> # tail -f /var/log/messages
> 
> Dec  8 13:00:01 Hall9000 cron[13407]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )
> 
> Dec  8 13:10:01 Hall9000 cron[13844]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )
> ...

 

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Ciao ragazzi dovete scusarmi ma ancora sono alle prese con il problema della webcam.

Ho provato a vedere su google e su altri forum se esisteva un problema come il mio ma non ho trovato nulla di simile.

Vorrei inviarvi l'output del comando usato per lanciare le applicazioni che usano la webcam:

 *Quote:*   

> eddie@Hall9000 ~ $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so camorama
> 
> (camorama:7000): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated                                                                                                   
> 
> libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000ffd9                                
> ...

 

e questo:

 *Quote:*   

> eddie@Hall9000 ~ $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so kopete
> 
> Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.
> 
> Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.
> ...

 

Potreste inviarmi un suggerimento?

Grazie

----------

## Epicuro

Un saluto agli amici del forum,

non riesco a farla funzionare questa benedetta webcam, mi viene il dubbio che manchi qualche libreria dal momento che i moduli del kernel vengono caricati correttamente.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

